# New kittens, help please!!!



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Summer had her 3 kittens about 2 hours ago, she didn't cut any of the cords, she left 2 of them In the sacks and she's showing no interest in them at all. She will let me lay her down and try and get the kittens to feed but only for a couple of minutes and she's back up again, she's had a little lick at them but nothing like she should be doing, all of the kittens have had a tiny weeny bit of her milk in 2 hours but I don't think she's going to improve! I've had to lock her in the cage with them and I've been sat in it since they were born hunched over (ouch) 

Should I keep trying and risk the babies not getting a full feed or should I try bottle feeding them? They are also very small about 60 odd grams each!! Help please, lauren


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Normally I'd tell you that newborn kittens can go longer than you think before feeding. These however are very small. For the moment just make sure they are warm enough and be ready to step in if everything hasn't settled down by this evening. I have successfully raised kittens of this size but I certainly wouldn't want to give you any guarantees. Are you sure she's had all the kittens? The most common reason for a cat not settling with kittens is that she hasn't finished giving birth.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It does sound like she isn't quite finished yet. Has she had more babies since?

60g is quite small indeed. Buy some KMR just in case and if she still isn't feeding in a few hours, perhaps you can bottle feed the kittens.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i do hope mum settles down and feeds them soon, its very hard to try to feed them yourself, you must know what you are doing,it sounds like they are very tiny, do keep us updated, fingers crossed for the kittens._


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, because of the size of them I decided to bottle feed them as it had been over 3 hours since they were born but will keep trying with mum! She's quite happy to settle... Just not with the kittens!! what's the best way to keep them warm? I've got them in a cat bed with a hot water bottle and a blanket but I'm worried they arnt warm enough!!


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

The easiest way is with a heating pad/heating lamp but most people don't have that at home! I think what you have ( a hot water bottle) sounds fine. You can also try an electric blanket if you have one. Keep the temp in the box at about 29/30 degrees (but with space so that the kittens can move away if it gets too warm).


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone any tips on how to get mum to bond with kittens, she's still giving them the occasional lick and now lying down closer to them so I've not completely lost hope but could do with a few more suggestions please


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You can't force it. It may take a day or two for her to get over the shock of giving birth.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Have you tried any homeopathic remedies for Mum? Some people like to use it, some don't, I always give arnica once all kittens have been born to help ease any bruising inside her, I also give a little five flower rescue remedy to help calm her and ease any stress, just a couple of drops added to water and a few drops dabbed in the nesting box...I take the bach flower remedy too, it does help, I age ten years with the stress when ours went into labour and gave birth lol.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Update: mums doing better lying with them now she looks very content, she's still not licking much but I'm happy with the progress, the kittens don't seem to be able to latch on very easily, one has had a big feed but the other two seem
To just have tiny bits and then go back to sleep, should I top them up with some kitten milk or does anyone have any tips on how to get them to latch? Ive been trying all day!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Leave them alone  Stop fiddling. Top them up every few hours if you're concerned but let them get on with it as much as possible. It is a delicate balancing act I know but they need to get hungry to take a decent feed.

Your best friend here is the scales. Weigh them twice a day and step in seriously with any that lose weight.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Be careful with topping them too much as if you over feed, you take away their hunger drive which makes them seek mum. you also don't encourage her milk to come in as it arrives due to the demand of the kittens. If I have kittens that are half heartedly feeding, I will first of all toilet them. I don't know why it works, but they all hate it so much that they will almost comfort suckle from mum, so I pop them straight in and guide their little heads to a nipple straight after toileting. It helps if mum will let you express a few drops of milk so that the kittens are encouraged by the smell of it too. If that doesn't work, I flip them onto their backs in my hands. Sounds horrible, but this really wakes up a sleepy kitten as they don't like it much. A more alert baby will suckle better and stronger.

Instead of topping them up, try giving some nutri drops or dabbing sugar water on their gums to give them the energy to have a full feed. Topping up at this stage is a dangerous game unless you're prepared to hand feed. I wouldn't let these lose more than 6 grams before I supplemented though as they're really very small.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, their exact weights are 62g, 62g and 72g! I haven't topped them up since about 2pm, but I've ony seen 2 of them latch properly I'm worried that they are losing strength. Should I just leave them with mum and make sure they don't lose any weight? They are all nice and warm.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

Kittens have to be constantly warm to feed. I would leave the mum alone and check on them hourly trying to get all kittens to latch on. I also think the birth weights are very low. This is the most stressfull time when the kittens are first born and I send you lots of luck and good thoughts.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Well they made it through the night which has given me hope! They are getting better at feeding and have all had a big munch!  they have lost 1g each since 5pm (weighed after a feed) when I weighed them this morning they hadn't eaten for a while so fingers and toes crossed we will have a gain later! With them being 5 days premature am I right in thinking they won't gain as quickly as full term kittens?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

The way I look at it is to work percentages. If the accepted norm is a gain of 10-15g per day you need to look at that as 10-15% of a kitten with a birth weight of 100g. If you can get your 62g kittens to put on 6-10g per day they'll be gaining at the same rate.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

havoc said:


> Leave them alone  Stop fiddling. Top them up every few hours if you're concerned but let them get on with it as much as possible. It is a delicate balancing act I know but they need to get hungry to take a decent feed.
> 
> Your best friend here is the scales. Weigh them twice a day and step in seriously with any that lose weight.


 They are very small considering it was a small litter I'd have expected them to weigh a bit more. Were they premature?


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes they were about 5 days early!! Can anyone look at my latest post and help please?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i dont mean to upset you by writing this post but i think you are interferring too much. the problem is if you do interfer then mum will just let you take care of them. handrearing this young is a 50/50 game.
i would ensure kittens are nice and snug with warmth, hot water bottle is fine but leaving space so if the kittens get too warm they can move, let mum bond with them but check every 2 hours. the general rule is if alls quiet then alls fine, noisy kittens are either cold or hungry, mum knows what to do but keep a distance watch. i hope to read good news tomorrow.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I have been leaving them alone and checking every couple of hours (I have a 1yr old son, he keeps me busy  ) mum hasn't been licking or cleaning them since they were born so I have to help out with that or they won't poop/wee! You haven't upset me hun I need all the advice/help I can get this is only my 2nd litter!! I've been letting the other two get on with it but the smallest weakest one isn't doing it himself, if I dont interfere he wont make it


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, i just wanted to make sure about the interferring, but now understand more.
have you checked this kitten for any deformatities in the mouth, normally if there is any when you feed the kitten milk will come out the nose.
you are going to need to hand rear this baby but also keep with mum so once its stronger hopefully will feed from her. my girl had kittens early and only half of them made it so if anything does go wrong its not your fault, its just nature. 
keep dropper feeding the kitten warm kitten milk and do the toileting yourself. do you know anybody who has a queen just had a small litter that your kitten could go to, it has to be a queen whos recently had kittens as the milk will be different.
i dont know if you are anywhere near me otherwise you could use my queen. the first 2 weeks are the hardest, get the kitten past this age then it should suckle from a bottle and it will be easier. there is a syrup you can use but i cant remember if you can use it at such a young age. i will get back to you, im going to contact somebody who handrears newborns for more advise for you as my handrearing experiences are more from 2 weeks old.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I can only tell you what I've done in a similar situation though they weren't prem, I had a tiny one in a term litter. I fed it every couple of hours or so during the day but didn't go in for the overnight vigil. Within a week it was suckling and is now a robust cat. There are no guarantees though. I didn't really expect it to survive and steeled myself to wake up one morning and find it dead. I just feel I have to give every one a chance if they're prepared to fight.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't know anyone close by that has recently had kittens, my other cats babies are 8 weeks old now so that's no good, also its the kitten that won't latch not the mum so I'm not sure that would help. Il just have to see how it goes I think and keep trying to syringe feed the smallest one! Would a trip to the vets help mum do you think? I think shes lacking hormones or something!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i doubt a vet can help mum unless she doesnt have enough milk then an injection can be given. if the others are suckling then i do think there is something wrong with this kitten. a vet check would be able to tell you if anything is wrong with this kitten so that would give you peace of mind. you can give newborn kittens nutrigel to give extra vitamins. it doesnt cost anything to phone the vet for advise, this may help.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

We are taking mum and babies to the vets in an hour, will let you all know how we get on!! We are mainly going as mum has a bit of conjunctivitis which hasn't cleared up in a week so hoping they can give us something to help!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

how did you get on at the vets.


----------

